# Frage zu Navionics Seekarten



## rebutia (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

und ich bin an der G15(XL)-Karte von Navionics (deutsche Küste und Berliner Seen) interessiert. Diese Karte ist ja nicht gerade billig. Ich wollte fragen, ob man von diesen MMC-Karten Sicherungskopien herstellen kann, und darf, denn diese Karten können ja auch kaputt gehen. Oder kann man im Fall eines Defekts über eine Registrierung bei Navionics Ersatz erhalten?

Viele Grüße #h


----------



## Fünfkilo (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Navionics Seekarten*

Hallo rebutia, 
du kannst zwar das auf der Karte vorhandene Verzeichnis (x:\navionic\..) auf deinem PC sicheren, bringt dir bei einem Defekt der MMC-Karte überhaupt nichts. Da die gespeicherte Software mit der internen Seriennummer verknüpft ist, kannst du die gesicherten Daten zwar jederzeit auf eine andere MMC-Karte kopieren, aber kein mir bekanntes Gerät wird diese akzeptieren. 
Bei Verlust oder Beschädigung stellt Navionics keinen Ersatz zur Verfügung. 

Lieben Gruß
Fünfkilo


----------



## Jetblack (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Navionics Seekarten*

@fünfkilo - Deine Aussage bzgl. des Ersatzes finde ich ziemlich "frustrierend", weil mir beim Kauf einer meiner Karten zugesichert wurde, daß bei Defekt und Rücksendung des (defekten) Original Chips entsprechender Ersatz geleistet werden würde.

Es wäre sicherlich interessant, wenn hier eine eindeutige und nichtanzweifelbare Aussage gemacht werden könnte. Immerhin stellt der Besitz des (wenn auch defekten) Orginals ja einen eindeutigen rechtlichen (Besitz)Anspruch an der Karte dar. 
Ich kann verstehen, daß bei Verlust kein Ersatz erfolgt (es wäre ja zu trivial, eine Karte als Verlust zu melden, bloß weil ein Kumpel die grade nutzt) - aber bei einem defekten Chip sehe ich das anders....


----------



## Fünfkilo (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Navionics Seekarten*

@Jetblack
Erst einmal vorweg: Ich habe es in seit 1998 nicht ein einziges Mal erlebt, dass eine Karte vom Kunden reklamiert wurde weil Sie defekt gewesen ist, es sei denn sie wurde falsch programmiert. 

Desweiteren würde jede Karte die innerhalb der Garantiezeit Ihren Geist aufgibt und man den Kauf belegen kann, ersetzt bzw. getauscht werden. 

Sollte man allerdings durch einen Irrtum das Kartenmaterial nach diesem Zeitraum zerstört oder gelöscht haben, gibt's bestimmt nichts von Navionics. Denn die bezahlen Ihre Lizenzen für jede einzelne programmierte Karte. Sollte eine Karte also kaputt sein und Navionics diese austauschen, müssten die zweimal bezahlen? Das glaube ich also nicht. 

Ich werde mit mal ein offizielles Statement besorgen und hier posten. 

Fünfkilo


----------



## Fünfkilo (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Navionics Seekarten*

Was mir allerdings gerade noch einfällt. 
Da es nach Ablauf der Garantie vermutlich sowieso ein neues Update gbit, könnte man gegen Bezahlung des Updatepreises mit Sicherheit eine neue Karte erhalten.


----------



## Karstein (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Navionics Seekarten*

@ Fünfkilo: jooo, das wäre fein, wenn Du uns was Offizielles von Navionics herbeizaubern könntest - mein XL3 11 G Chip trudelt morgen bei mir ein. 

Gruß gen Emden

Karsten


----------

